# Lost our Scrappy today



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

How tragic....and senseless. I'm so sorry for your loss.

RIP Scrappy.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So sorry for your loss - how tragic and very senseless.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sorry to hear about Scrappy

Rest In Peace Scrappy


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

RIP Scrappy

He was a Golden in his heart I am sure. 

I call mine "Gorkies"! 1/2 Yorkie and 1/2 Golden.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very, very sorry for the tragic loss of your Scrappy. Such a sweetheart.
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet boy. Your family will always love you.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

what a beautiful boy he was..RIP Scrappy....I hope the boy is upset by what has happened...


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Such a sad ending to a wonderful companion...Run Free Scrappy, Run with the Wind...

The young boy should have to do community service at a Vet Hospital cleaning and watching procedures...the easier the better...he must learn from his poor actions...

I am so sad for your Family's loss...


----------



## Manna777 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thats so sad - Im very sorry for your family Scrappy looks a beauty. Run over the Rainbow Bridge boy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Scrappy. My heart aches for you, this is so sad and so very tragic. 

Scrappy was a beautiful guy, what a wonderful fun living spirit he had, I know he was loved and will be missed.

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad time. 

Godspeed Scrappy.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That is so sad,I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

{{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

That is just terrible. I am so sorry for your unexpected loss. Scrappy looked like a great dog, so cute. RIP sweet Scrappy.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How awfull, so sorry.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a senseless tragedy. I am so sorry for the loss of your Scrappy. He sounds like he was an amazing dog. Run free at the bridge sweet boy.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

How tragic  so sorry. Run free sweet little Scrappy!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, how awful!!! I'm so so sorry. Scrappy was such a cutie and I know that your hearts must be in a thousand pieces right now. Big hugs to you and your family. Godspeed dear Scrappy, you are forever loved.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

How horrible and senseless. I would be completely devastated and furious with that boy. RIP little one. You were super cute and loved


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I am sooo sorry for your sudden loss! RIP sweet Scrappy. You are free of all pain.

I agree that the boy needs to do some work around animals..I can't believe he did that and then on top of it didn't say anything! It makes me sad that anyone could do that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scrappy*

I am so very sorry for your sudden loss of Scrappy. Please take comfort from all on this forum.
You did not fail him-I'm sure he just wanted to be held by you-you gave Scrappy such a wonderful life.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That is horrific. 

I would hold the kid's parents responsible for the medical bill. When they are that young, the parents should be held responsible for any damage their kids cause. And personally speaking, that kid should not have been riding that foul thing off their own property. If the kid and 4 wheeler were out in the street or going on your property, then that's a huge issue that the parents need to address. And pay for.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is just so sad. You know, I know most of us here have or have had goldens and loved them with all our hearts. and may of us hae had other breeds (I have had 2 irirsh Setters and a number of English setters) and loved them as much as we love our goldens. and many of us have or have had mixed breeds (my Honey is not pure golden) and love them with all ourhearts. When a loss hits it golden or not a golden, pure breed of "mutt", the heartache is just as strong.

You Scrappy was a super cutte little guy! I am so sorry his life had to be taken to soon and by such careless behavior.,


----------



## rbstoops (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone. We are all still in shock. Our 4 boys leave for camp today and our oldest granddaughter has been spending the week with us and she took it very hard. Our 2 Golden's birthday is tomorrow (they'll be 3) and the male (Buddy) keeps going to the window and sitting looking out, just staring.
The boy with the 4 wheeler, I don't understand why he was riding up and down the road because they have 40 acres that he could have been riding on. Just the day before he almost hit my wife and youngest son.
Scrappy was a rescue that we got 10 years ago and we guessed him to be about 2 then, by the time they get to be seniors you expect them to go of old age. I guess that is what we are so shocked about.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart just aches for you and tears are running. Your sweet boy shouldn't have lost his life this way, but at least he made it back to be with you. The teenager who hit him needs to be in the care of adults who will keep him from becoming an adult monster. Anyone who destroys life with so little feeling is a risk to other people.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your sweet boy, so tragically. I can tell from his pictures what a sweet boy he was!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I am a big believer in Karma. That boy will get his someday. Til then his parents need to teach him a lesson and pay for the vet bills & other expenses.


Off topic- We had a neighbor who would yell at the little kids for sitting on the curb on his property while waiting for the bus. I mean it the kids would be sitting on the curb- Quietly and he would come out yelling. He was not even a old man or anything. The guy never smoked or drank. He ended up with mouth cancer and had to have his tongue removed. KARMA baby Karma.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

Omg this is so sad. My eyes are filled with tears and my heart aches for you. Scrappy, just know you were an excellent boy and made your family so happy!

I'll keep you all in my prayers. So sorry for your tragic loss...


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

IMO, the boy needs to be held accountable for his action that caused the death of your family member. Not only should the vet expenses be paid, but he needs to do some volunteer work.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. This is horrible.

I think the young man should be punished - community service or something.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Very very sorry for your loss... how tragic. I agree something needs to be done with the boy- community service or something...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I say the ATV should be sold and all money go to the OP.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So very sorry about Scrappy. Prayers to your family.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

How tragic. I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss...my thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family. Rest in peace, Beautiful Scrappy.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your sudden and tragic loss of Scrappy. He looks like the sweetest little fellow. What a terrible day for you. ....RIP Scrappy


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

That's just way too sad for me. Poor Scrappy and poor you. So very sorry you had to lose him this way. RIP Beautiful boy.


----------



## rbstoops (Aug 31, 2009)

*Scrappy's Legacy*

I just had to share this, on Sunday my wife and I had to take the boys to camp so we were in the car for about 2 hours then we had to go to Oklahoma City on Monday which is a 3 1/2 hour drive one way so we got to do a lot of talking and one of the things my wife asked me was if I was mad. I told her I was because the accident was just senseless and Scrappy deserved much better. My wife told me that she wasn't mad. She said that she misses him a lot but she said "just think of all the dogs that Scrappy has saved". I told her that I didn't understand what she meant. She said that Scrappy was the first dog that we had ever got and back then we didn't know if we really wanted a dog. Well, he was such a great dog that we went back to the shelter and got his brother Tangles. From that point on over the last 10 years we have rescued over 15 dogs plus we have gotten 3 goldens. Not all of the rescued dogs live with us, we found them great homes. Here are some pictures of the dogs that Scrappy has helped.
Sorry that I don't have more pictures but they are on my wife's computer.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Scrappys legacy. Fantastic! He was sent to you on loan for a purpose and Boy did you deliver. Bless you all.


----------



## rbstoops (Aug 31, 2009)

We lost Tangles and Molly over 2 years ago and I know Scrappy is running and playing with them now.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going to you and your family.


----------



## rbstoops (Aug 31, 2009)

Always51 said:


> what a beautiful boy he was..RIP Scrappy....I hope the boy is upset by what has happened...


We talked to the boy yesterday and he knew Scrappy and he was very upset. He's 11 yrs old and I told him that I hoped that he learned a lesson about how dangerous those 4 wheelers are and how he should always be thinking about safety when riding them. I also told him that Scrappy was a very dear family member, he said he knew how much that we cared for him and that's why he got scared and drove off after it happened. I asked what happened and he said that he was going really fast and was showing off, when he got by our house he hit the breaks to skid and lost control and ran over Scrappy who was standing by our mailbox which is in our yard. He confirmed that Scrappy wasn't chasing him. So sad.....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

rbstoops said:


> I just had to share this, on Sunday my wife and I had to take the boys to camp so we were in the car for about 2 hours then we had to go to Oklahoma City on Monday which is a 3 1/2 hour drive one way so we got to do a lot of talking and one of the things my wife asked me was if I was mad. I told her I was because the accident was just senseless and Scrappy deserved much better. My wife told me that she wasn't mad. She said that she misses him a lot but she said "just think of all the dogs that Scrappy has saved". I told her that I didn't understand what she meant. She said that Scrappy was the first dog that we had ever got and back then we didn't know if we really wanted a dog. Well, he was such a great dog that we went back to the shelter and got his brother Tangles. From that point on over the last 10 years we have rescued over 15 dogs plus we have gotten 3 goldens. Not all of the rescued dogs live with us, we found them great homes. Here are some pictures of the dogs that Scrappy has helped.
> Sorry that I don't have more pictures but they are on my wife's computer.


I am crying right now reading this post. What a great legacy Scrappy has left.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

rbstoops said:


> We talked to the boy yesterday and he knew Scrappy and he was very upset. He's 11 yrs old and I told him that I hoped that he learned a lesson about how dangerous those 4 wheelers are and how he should always be thinking about safety when riding them. I also told him that Scrappy was a very dear family member, he said he knew how much that we cared for him and that's why he got scared and drove off after it happened. I asked what happened and he said that he was going really fast and was showing off, when he got by our house he hit the breaks to skid and lost control and ran over Scrappy who was standing by our mailbox which is in our yard. He confirmed that Scrappy wasn't chasing him. So sad.....


Trust me, this boy will always feel sorry for what he did.


----------

